# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare Mendoni Ne Keto Momente?

## pranvera bica

Cfare  mendoni ne keto momente?

Ketu ne qytetin tim po bie shi me rrebesh dhe   mua per momentin m'u kujtuan keto vargje  qe per mua jane himn:

CA PIKA SHIU RANE MBI QELQ

DHE UNE PER TY SEC NDJEVA MALL...

JETOJME TE DY NE NJE QYTET 

DHE  RRALLE SHIHEMI SA RRALLE...



P,S. Vlen  per cdo moment te cdo dite.



      RESPEKTE :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aliz

po mendoj sa kane perparuar "grate" shqiptare....

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

po menoj boooooooooooo dhe 27 dite deri sa te shkoj ne tiron...

----------


## antina

> po mendoj sa kane perparuar "grate" shqiptare....


Një thënie e G.G.Markez pak para vdekjes: 
"Sikur të kisha edhe pak jetë, do t'ju tregoja njerzve se sa gabojnë kur mendojnë se ndalojn së dashuruari kur plaken, por nuk e kuptojnë, se njerëzit fillojnë të plaken në çastin kur nuk dashurojnë më."

----------


## Daniel Maker

po menoj..sa e veshtire..but not impossible..

----------


## aliz

> Një thënie e G.G.Markez pak para vdekjes: 
> "Sikur të kisha edhe pak jetë, do t'ju tregoja njerzve se sa gabojnë kur mendojnë se ndalojn së dashuruari kur plaken, por nuk e kuptojnë, se njerëzit fillojnë të plaken në çastin kur nuk dashurojnë më."


E nga e kuptove qe e kisha me kte kuptim une ?  :xx: 

Nejse... po mendoj,sa shume me mungon...!

----------


## Nete

shum mendime kam ,sdi cilin ta realizoj me par.

----------


## toni007

po mendoj se prisja qe ps te fitonte zgjedhjet........

----------


## eriola17

Gjeja me e shpesht qe mendoje kur jam ne qetesi esht bota qer me vjen interseant gjdo imtesi e saj si u kriu me se shumti mendoj per jeten dhe  boten mendoj me se shumti po ashtu kur pash ekte tem kete gje isha duke e menduar  jeni te mrekullushem juu duaa fort :syte zemra:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Një thënie e G.G.Markez pak para vdekjes: 
> "Sikur të kisha edhe pak jetë, do t'ju tregoja njerzve se sa gabojnë kur mendojnë se ndalojn së dashuruari kur plaken, por nuk e kuptojnë, se njerëzit fillojnë të plaken në çastin kur nuk dashurojnë më."


Sa bukur! Dhe tamam atehere kur s'ka me kohe...

----------


## e panjohura

> Një thënie e G.G.Markez pak para vdekjes: 
> "Sikur të kisha edhe pak jetë, do t'ju tregoja njerzve se sa gabojnë kur mendojnë se ndalojn së dashuruari kur plaken, por nuk e kuptojnë, se njerëzit fillojnë të plaken në çastin kur nuk dashurojnë më."


Wow,une po mendoj qe qenkam plak,pasi nuk dashuroj njeri me!!! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Daniel Maker

si do tr ishte kjo dit sikur..  :shkelje syri:

----------


## antina

> E nga e kuptove qe e kisha me kte kuptim une ? 
> 
> Nejse... po mendoj,sa shume me mungon...!


Nga leximi i dy postimeve të para s'di instiktivisht m'u kujtua kjo thënie.
Kjo thënie ishte mendimi i momentit.

----------


## Daniel Maker

Nuk ndrrojn njerzit..

----------


## mia@

Enderren qe kam pare. E cuditshme...............!

----------


## _Magnolia_

Mendoj qe bota eshte e ndare ne dy rruge paralele.Une ec ne te majten,nje tjeter ne te djathten.Shihemi perballe,por ndihemi si idhulli ne pasqyre,qe kurre nuk kapet.Une idhull per tjetrin,ai per mua.

----------


## antina

> Wow,une po mendoj qe qenkam plak,pasi nuk dashuroj njeri me!!!


Mendoj se është një thënie që duhet që të të stimuloj për jetën, dashurinë(pa u keqkuptuar). Nuk është në pyetje se a do të vdesim por si do të jetojmë

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ca po menoj....po menoj qe si nuk po me hik kjo dhimbja komve vdiqa...

----------


## goldian

ku asht bombona

----------


## Milkway

po mendoj pse Elena kaq e ashper (ne kundershtim me gjinine femerore  :ngerdheshje: )

----------

